# new storage solution :)



## MsButterfli (May 4, 2007)

heres my tower of power
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








  It felt way easier to access my stuff as opposed to my traincase. Now thats left for randomness i either really dont use or want to use at the moment lol..

enjoy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




****EDITED now everything has a description...damn it took a long time and my first time using PhotoShop 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




****


----------



## n_c (May 4, 2007)

very nice and organized...I like it!


----------



## Jacq-i (May 4, 2007)

Beautiful! I love how it looks!!

BTW, are those tiny MAC lipsticks?? What collection was that from?


----------



## MsButterfli (May 4, 2007)

i swear i cant remember, i know it was a holiday set but i cant remember but here are the names

x-pose
twig
verve
plastique
odyssey
new york apple


----------



## Jacq-i (May 5, 2007)

Thanks!


----------



## HayleyVengeance (May 5, 2007)

very nice


----------



## MAC is love (May 5, 2007)

very nice and clean..love it. i need to re-organaize as well!


----------



## eowyn797 (May 7, 2007)

awesome! how do you like the ELF lashes? how do they compare to other brands you've used?


----------



## MsButterfli (May 7, 2007)

havent even tried em yet..lol..i got em a few weeks ago and just never got the chance to play with em yet. im home feelin sick so i may end up playing with em tonight lol


----------



## BinkysBaby (May 7, 2007)

That's a fabulous idea.  I have a similiar storage system.  I have these  wire mesh separators that I got at Wal Mart.  Thought I'd share:


----------



## MsButterfli (May 8, 2007)

hey i did a lil updating,, what do u guys think?


----------



## BinkysBaby (May 8, 2007)

It looks really cool


----------



## SeXyChULa (May 8, 2007)

I bought one of those 3 drawer things but I think I'm on the verge of needing another. I didn't know I had that much til I went to separate it all...maybe I'll pick up another when I get some of those baskets...great way to stay organized.


----------

